# let's see inside you trucks, switch,plow/sander controls, radios,laptops/tablets!!!



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

let's see inside you trucks, switches,plow/sander controls, radios,laptops/tablets and any thing else you have mounted in there !!!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

And when the season is done, unscrew and quick disconnect everything and store it indoors...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

My truck is real dirty but here are some pics. Plow control, uhf/vhf with detach remote face, cb, switch box, dump bed control, and a stupid snow ex control.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The toggle switches for my strobe and back up lights in the Tundra.


----------



## snowking11 (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a look at the inside of my truck:
1st pic shows my edge juice monitor, whelen switchbox, rockford amp controler, draw tite break controler, streamlight flashlight and jensen indash dvd player
2nd pic is my console and passanger side. radar detector above my mirror, HTC evo 3d phone holder next to mirror, blackberry phone holder on vent, ram laptop mount with dell laptop, cb mounted on right side of console


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

snowking11;1431910 said:


> Here is a look at the inside of my truck:
> 1st pic shows my edge juice monitor, whelen switchbox, rockford amp controler, draw tite break controler, streamlight flashlight and jensen indash dvd player
> 2nd pic is my console and passanger side. radar detector above my mirror, HTC evo 3d phone holder next to mirror, blackberry phone holder on vent, ram laptop mount with dell laptop, cb mounted on right side of console


Does it come with a radar gun and blue lights? You have more equipment than some police cars! But I like it!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

one of these days ill have to finish my truck so i can post pics


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

jhall22guitar;1431921 said:


> Does it come with a radar gun and blue lights? You have more equipment than some police cars! But I like it!!! Thumbs Up


That is a lot of electronics, but I like it!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

My ride from the past three seasons


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

snowking11;1431910 said:


> Here is a look at the inside of my truck:
> 1st pic shows my edge juice monitor, whelen switchbox, rockford amp controler, draw tite break controler, streamlight flashlight and jensen indash dvd player
> 2nd pic is my console and passanger side. radar detector above my mirror, HTC evo 3d phone holder next to mirror, blackberry phone holder on vent, ram laptop mount with dell laptop, cb mounted on right side of console


Man thats a lot of stuff...I bet your batteries love when everything is running at the same time....hahaha


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

not much...some generic console that I hacked up and modified for my truck, custom cut faceplate...top to bottom is a Midland CB, Uniden scanner, and Kenwood UHF radio for our private channel. Boss plow controller and my home-made rear plow controller, both of which come out in the summer. Switches are all Cole-Hersee rockers and everything is fused inside a panel thats accessible from the passenger side of the console. Theres also a Kenwood speaker mounted over there that everything is tied into. Not as nice as a lot of setups I've seen here but it works.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

any one else got any cool set ups


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mike S;1430224 said:


> some more pics


Is the dump controller mounted right next to the driver door there. Do you like it there? I been trying to figure out if I want to mount mine and if so where


snowking11;1431910 said:


> Here is a look at the inside of my truck:
> 1st pic shows my edge juice monitor, whelen switchbox, rockford amp controler, draw tite break controler, streamlight flashlight and jensen indash dvd player
> 2nd pic is my console and passanger side. radar detector above my mirror, HTC evo 3d phone holder next to mirror, blackberry phone holder on vent, ram laptop mount with dell laptop, cb mounted on right side of console


That is a sweet setup!!!!!!


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

my dump controller is next to my door and i hate it.i drove for a guy that it was just lose on the seat and loved it !!!


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

snowking11;1431910 said:


> Here is a look at the inside of my truck:
> 1st pic shows my edge juice monitor, whelen switchbox, rockford amp controler, draw tite break controler, streamlight flashlight and jensen indash dvd player
> 2nd pic is my console and passanger side. radar detector above my mirror, HTC evo 3d phone holder next to mirror, blackberry phone holder on vent, ram laptop mount with dell laptop, cb mounted on right side of console


Holy sh*t, I know now which truck to rob in the twin cities, lol. That looks like a rolling headache! Looks good though, you got everything u need!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

snowking11;1431910 said:


> Here is a look at the inside of my truck:
> 1st pic shows my edge juice monitor, whelen switchbox, rockford amp controler, draw tite break controler, streamlight flashlight and jensen indash dvd player
> 2nd pic is my console and passanger side. radar detector above my mirror, HTC evo 3d phone holder next to mirror, blackberry phone holder on vent, ram laptop mount with dell laptop, cb mounted on right side of console


That's gotta be fun at night!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

snowking11;1431910 said:


> Here is a look at the inside of my truck:
> 1st pic shows my edge juice monitor, whelen switchbox, rockford amp controler, draw tite break controler, streamlight flashlight and jensen indash dvd player
> 2nd pic is my console and passanger side. radar detector above my mirror, HTC evo 3d phone holder next to mirror, blackberry phone holder on vent, ram laptop mount with dell laptop, cb mounted on right side of console


Man would all that stuff irritate me to the point of insanity! LOL looks neat though. How do you like your stream-light mounted next to your right leg? Any issues? I just mounted a friends in the same spot on his 04 2500HD


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Mercer me are those generic switched or did you order those custome? 

When i worked at the garden center they had the dump conrolers on the seat and that was the best way comarativly to what i have seen Only issue is if you try to put three people on a bench seat then its more trouble than its worth.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

GMD1984;1436449 said:


> my dump controller is next to my door and i hate it.i drove for a guy that it was just lose on the seat and loved it !!!


Ok thanks I probably won't mount mine than


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

njsnowremoval;1437071 said:


> Mercer me are those generic switched or did you order those custome?


I bought those switches at Wal*Mart. I just popped out two of the empty accessory spot and drilled holes in them.


----------



## move it (Jan 6, 2010)

*in dash control*

I put this in about 2 years ago. It might be a little overkill but it does everything but wash the truck.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

i want to put that in my psd so bad how much did you have to trim to install that


----------



## move it (Jan 6, 2010)

*in dash control*

I took out the plastic panel that was there and used the same screw holes on the bottom and inside on the top. I took a utility knife with a new blade and trimmed a little on the sides to get it to fit. putting it in is a 2 person job.


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

move it;1437447 said:


> I put this in about 2 years ago. It might be a little overkill but it does everything but wash the truck.


Haha that's super cool. You can now yell at all the cars and people that get in your way while plowing. Thumbs Up


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

move it;1437447 said:


> I put this in about 2 years ago. It might be a little overkill but it does everything but wash the truck.


i will need the one that washes the truck !!!!!!


----------



## move it (Jan 6, 2010)

*in dash control*

The mic goes to a whelen 100 watt electronic airhorn/pa. amp and speaker. speaker is behind the front grill.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

headunit with backup camera








very nice when hitching up








plow control is a BOSS joystick, nothin to show


----------



## snowking11 (Jan 23, 2012)

mcwlandscaping;1436817 said:


> Man would all that stuff irritate me to the point of insanity! LOL looks neat though. How do you like your stream-light mounted next to your right leg? Any issues? I just mounted a friends in the same spot on his 04 2500HD


No problems with the streamlight there. I am a pretty big guy and havent had issues.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol some of you guys are wayyyy over kill with your setups.

This is what all 3 trucks look like of mine.
first switch is the whelen lightbar, second switch is the leds on the backrack, and 3rd switch is backup lights.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

more stuff the better !!!!!!lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

GMD1984;1441074 said:


> more stuff the better !!!!!!lol


I have to disagree with you here. Most people on here are way over the top, they have more lights and switches then the state cops do. People get nutty with lights for no reason, We call them whackers in my area. Bunch of posers who wish they did more then plow snow.

I always laugh when i see them rolling down the road from driveway to driveway looking like a x-mas tree.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

GMD1984;1441074 said:


> more stuff the better !!!!!!lol


no it is not. If you go have all sorts of stuff there is more to break, there is more distractions to cause crashes.

Also a truck is like woman. The less you have on it the more interesting it is.


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

Haters.....


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I LOVE my lights and Setup....however I like a clean look...I have only a box with 3 switches and a pattern, one light in the plug and tow controller...Although I will admit when plowing I dont use all my lights but they are their if I need them...I know when family calls and I go help when stuck or car breaks down...its WORTH me having them!


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

sorry about the lighting cant read the labels but this is what i got, the last one is the backup camera


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1441090 said:


> I have to disagree with you here. Most people on here are way over the top, they have more lights and switches then the state cops do. People get nutty with lights for no reason, We call them whackers in my area. Bunch of posers who wish they did more then plow snow.
> 
> I always laugh when i see them rolling down the road from driveway to driveway looking like a x-mas tree.


all the lights on my truck are either in the grill or in the windshield and back window or hideaway led's or strobes, i took all my light bars off glade i did or they would of been ripped of in october by trees. don't get me wrong i do love lights and i also change my set up's all the time i get tired of the same stuff lol. but there are people out there that r a lil silly wit there lights.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

GMD1984;1441074 said:


> more stuff the better !!!!!!lol


It doens't matter if it is a plow truck or a fire truck. Function is far better than flash. Warning lights to, well, warn. Lights to see what you are about to back into. I like the idea of the backup camera...

On my fire apparatus I like having the radios, lights, siren head all setup about the same, making it easier for to operate.

The correct spelling of LT. is Lieutenant, you might want to fix it on your signature. I've done the fire service thing for 16 years now. In fact I spend the weekend refreshing my EMT certification.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ProLawn Outdoor;1436523 said:


> Holy sh*t, I know now which truck to rob in the twin cities, lol. That looks like a rolling headache! Looks good though, you got everything u need!


Want to hit it together and split the take??

There is more stuff in there then we have in our fire trucks.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

"Snowking11 - This is mission control, do you read me?"
"Roger mission control"
"Snowking11, be advised we are experiencing technical difficulties, we need you to relay communications to the space station for us"

Way too many distractions there for me, but whatever works for you!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is one out of a Ford L8000 wing ,dump,spreader,p/a setup.
Sorry about the quality,,,The left joy stick is the P/A plow function, second the dump body,the third the wing.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Geez and to think I hated adding a Prodigy brake controller, man you guys go nuts with switches and gizmos and dash accessories


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

alldayrj;1439243 said:


> headunit with backup camera
> plow control is a BOSS joystick, nothin to show


How was putting that backup camera in? What type of set up is that? Where did you get it? How much? sorry about all the questions, but really like the way it looks and want something like that in our superdutys


----------



## snowking11 (Jan 23, 2012)

AllOutLandscape;1441325 said:


> Haters.....


diffenetly haters

The reason we set up our trucks with computers and cb's and all these so called "distractions" helps make our company run more effecient. We put cb's in all our pickups, salt trucks, loaders, skiddys, and dump trucks. We use the computers to send paperwork to the office before we even leave the site which means it gets to the client faster which gets the checks in the mail faster.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

snowking11;1442616 said:


> diffenetly haters
> 
> The reason we set up our trucks with computers and cb's and all these so called "distractions" helps make our company run more effecient. We put cb's in all our pickups, salt trucks, loaders, skiddys, and dump trucks. We use the computers to send paperwork to the office before we even leave the site which means it gets to the client faster which gets the checks in the mail faster.


so true !!!!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

plowingkid35;1442340 said:


> How was putting that backup camera in? What type of set up is that? Where did you get it? How much? sorry about all the questions, but really like the way it looks and want something like that in our superdutys


the camera wasnt too bad, I order all my car audio stuff from http://www.sonicelectronix.com/
their prices and service are great. I also always use pioneer head units, I love their ipod interface. I've installed 6 and they hold up well. the head unit was tough, not sure if its super duty related or what, but the install kit didn't work and I ended up cutting a bunch of stuff and going totally custom. I've seen other super dutys that aren't nearly as clean as mine (not bragging, its just hard to cut that plastic straight). most shops install it fairly cheap, just not cheap enough for me haha. PM me any other questions if you want, so we don't clog up this thread.


----------



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

*96 f250 powerstroke switches*

these are my switches. I am the only one who drives the truck so that's why there not labeled. the back plate is aircraft grade aluminum.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

CaptainJon;1444045 said:


> these are my switches. I am the only one who drives the truck so that's why there not labeled. the back plate is aircraft grade aluminum.


very nice clean look !!!Thumbs Up


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

looking good any more


----------

